# Where to live



## LisaMW (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi,
We are planning to move to BC end of this year and looking for a place to live.
My partner will be working in Vancouver downtown, whilst I will be working in Surrey. Any advise where will the most practical and lovely place to live? We also have 3 children. I know there are budget constrain etc but just normal family home..

Thanks

LisaMW


----------



## Fisherking (Jan 16, 2011)

LisaMW said:


> Hi,
> We are planning to move to BC end of this year and looking for a place to live.
> My partner will be working in Vancouver downtown, whilst I will be working in Surrey. Any advise where will the most practical and lovely place to live? We also have 3 children. I know there are budget constrain etc but just normal family home..
> 
> ...


Burnaby would be a great option as it's right in the middle of both of those cities you're talking about. Also look at New West as you can find some great older houses there.


----------



## Krogl (Jan 16, 2011)

I agree with Fisherking re Burnaby or New Westminster. Real estate is terribly expensive to purchase so keep that in mind. Living on or near the skytrain (basically our only form of mass transit outside of west coast express) will be very handy to keep in mind. Traffic is bad. Another option if you go the condo route would be to live downtown. Skytrain to Surrey would be going the opposite direction both ways


----------



## LisaMW (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks for your reply. commuting daily to and from surrey -vancouver is a no no then?


----------



## Heading South (Jan 29, 2011)

*Wouldn't choose Surrey*

Anywhere but Surrey, there isn't anywhere on the lower mainland that is on the news more when it comes to crime, especially violent crime, drug crimes, gang crimes etc.


----------



## Krogl (Jan 16, 2011)

LisaMW said:


> Thanks for your reply. commuting daily to and from surrey -vancouver is a no no then?


Not a no no. Just suggesting there are positive alternative when one goes against the normal traffic flow. Most of the travellers would be going to vancouver in the morning and leaving vancouver for parts east in the afternoon.


----------

